# I need an answer please...



## tigernielscremer (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi, One of our chicken has grey circles around her eyes, looks worrying, as none of our other chicken have any.... Sorry but i have no pictures right now..
please reply


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

could be just natural ? would need to see pictures.


----------



## tigernielscremer (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry, i had panicked a bit too much... was just dust.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Lol . That's funny!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

lol, to quote Emily Littella, "Never Mind"


----------

